# Any other old folks in this forum?



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

I would like to know if there are many people my age range (55-65) doing fixed gear riding. I just discovered it about 5 weeks ago. Instant addiction! Currently doing between 20 and 40 miles a day on 52x16. Of course this is Florida and it's flat so that is a pretty easy gear. And I know my bike is old and worn but, so am I. 

Hey y'all,

Raven


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Welcome.....I'll be 50 in December. Does that count?


----------



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> Welcome.....I'll be 50 in December. Does that count?


Hmm.... got any grey hairs?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

RavenStandsAlone said:


> Hmm.... got any grey hairs?



I have that area covered.....no problem.....

I'll keep riding fixed as long as I can still ride a bike...


----------



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> I have that area covered.....no problem.....
> 
> I'll keep riding fixed as long as I can still ride a bike...


Well, okay you're an old guy then. The problem is that I cannot get enough of riding and I get really anxious when other stuff like eating and sleeping gets in the way. Then I have to stop and feed my cats, etc. Sometimes I don't get to go for a long ride till 2 or 3 in the morning. You know, when it's cool and quiet and no noisy stinky cars to duck from. Oh wait, maybe this is for the good.

Thanks for the welcome to the forum,

Raven


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm 53 and I am graying. But regardless, chicks still dig me as long as I continue to ride my fixed gear.


----------



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

roadfix said:


> I'm 53 and I am graying. But regardless, chicks still dig me as long as I continue to ride my fixed gear.


I can dig it!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

I'll be 65 in December and the few hairs I've got left on top of my head are all grey.

Not 100% sure about that, but I might be the only person on this forum who started riding fixed gear because it used to be a dreaded but univerally observed part of the standard spring training routine for racers. 1,000 kilometers of fixed was supposed to give you back your smooth pedal stroke, lost by not riding at all during the long winter. Can't remember if it worked for me or not  I love it now, not dread it.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*I'm 57*

and definitely gray. Been riding FG for 8 or 9 years, and the last 4 years commuting pretty much daily on FG bikes. 

I don't know if chicks dig it. The one who matters to me thinks it's a little nuts, but she tolerates anything that keeps me healthy (so far ;-) 

BTW, I wouldn't call 52/16 "a pretty easy gear." That's pretty tall by most standards. Be careful of your knees.

Old, worn bikes are the best ones for FG conversion.


----------



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

Okay, there are a few of us then. Now, here is a very crucial question; Are there any women our age that are as fanatical about riding in general and fixed-gear specifically? Huh? Huh? Where are the Ladeees?


----------



## Alliespops (Jul 3, 2006)

roadfix said:


> I'm 53 and I am graying. But regardless, chicks still dig me as long as I continue to ride my fixed gear.



Same here, only 56 and not too much gray...yet!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

still 54 (till december)......and as my nickname states..... a TOUCH 0 gray...as far as chickies digging it, all the younger women think its hot (you know, younger.....40 to 50)


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

55 in two weeks. In between fixies at the moment but by the time that I am 55.25, I will have one again. Only one chick digs me, but that's all I need.

b21


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Alliespops said:


> Same here, only 56 and not too much gray...yet!


I avoid shopping malls because its my gray hair which attracts younger ladies. I already get enough attention just riding my bike...


----------



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

Touch0Gray said:


> all the younger women think its hot (you know, younger.....40 to 50)


Gulp! I thought younger was the 50-55 range!!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

RavenStandsAlone said:


> Gulp! I thought younger was the 50-55 range!!



Maybe from where you are standing....lol

I'm not NEARLY as old as you are...

oh yeah, hehehe...welcome.....


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

RavenStandsAlone said:


> I would like to know if there are many people my age range (55-65) doing fixed gear riding.


At 47, I'm just a young punk, but I've been riding fixed gear for 6 years, singlespeed MTB for 9 years, and 26" BMX for 24 years. So I'm technically 84.


----------



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

BianchiJoe said:


> At 47, I'm just a young punk, but I've been riding fixed gear for 6 years, singlespeed MTB for 9 years, and 26" BMX for 24 years. So I'm technically 84.


Okay. I get that.... so, lemme see; been riding single speed since I was 5 (54 years), multiple speed bikes since I was 12 (47 years), mountain bike since I was 45 (14 years) so, that makes me 54+47+14=115 in bicycle years. (Only 5 weeks on fixie so I didn't try to do it by twelfths!)


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

hmmmmm....fixed for a year, multi gear for 43 years, single speed for 10 years, mountain bike for 10 years and a tricycle for 2?...that's 66 years.....cool, HEY......what is that in dog years????????


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, technically I started riding a fixed gear at a much younger age. Even at age 5, pictured here in Yokohama, Japan, girls were after me.


----------



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

roadfix said:


> Well, technically I started riding a fixed gear at a much younger age. Even at age 5, pictured here in Yokohama, Japan, girls were after me.


Uh, can we get a moderator to make a call on if a threewheeler of any kind is allowed here. This IS a bi-cycle forum after all. Quick, someone make a call here.


----------



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

Touch0Gray said:


> hmmmmm....fixed for a year, multi gear for 43 years, single speed for 10 years, mountain bike for 10 years and a tricycle for 2?...that's 66 years.....cool, HEY......what is that in dog years????????


Wow! 462 in dog years.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

RavenStandsAlone said:


> Uh, can we get a moderator to make a call on if a threewheeler of any kind is allowed here. This IS a bi-cycle forum after all. Quick, someone make a call here.



Ok I'll deduct the 2 years...14 in dog years, knocks me back to 448..


HEY DAVE.....you make the final call....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Touch0Gray said:


> Ok I'll deduct the 2 years...14 in dog years, knocks me back to 448..
> 
> 
> HEY DAVE.....you make the final call....



Trikes are cool....You can _add_ 10 years if it's a full size British trike (ok maybe a wash since it has gears)


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> Trikes are cool....You can _add_ 10 years if it's a full size British trike (ok maybe a wash since it has gears)



Addding my 14 dog years back in.....*Dave has spoken*


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm sneaking up on 64 next month. I have latched on to the fixed gear phenomenon big time. I have a bicilette gios bolted together and ready for the celebrated Fort Worth-Dallas Train-ing Ride. They're going to have to bury me with this bike!


----------



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> Trikes are cool....You can _add_ 10 years if it's a full size British trike (ok maybe a wash since it has gears)



eeeeyew...... and it's pink too! Gaaack!! THREE WHEELS AND GEARS? yuck


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

RavenStandsAlone said:


> eeeeyew...... and it's pink too! Gaaack!! THREE WHEELS AND GEARS? yuck



Hey I was googling at 6:30 this morning....It was the best I could come up with


----------



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

RoyIII said:


> I'm sneaking up on 64 next month. I have latched on to the fixed gear phenomenon big time. I have a bicilette gios bolted together and ready for the celebrated Fort Worth-Dallas Train-ing Ride. They're going to have to bury me with this bike!


Hands down and passing the peloton, truly an old guy! Power to ya Roy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

RavenStandsAlone said:


> Hands down and passing the peloton, truly an old guy! Power to ya Roy! :thumbsup:



I've ridden with him...He doesn't ride like he's old


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

RavenStandsAlone said:


> Okay, there are a few of us then. Now, here is a very crucial question; Are there any women our age that are as fanatical about riding in general and fixed-gear specifically? Huh? Huh? Where are the Ladeees?


I'm female and pretty fanatical about riding... not quite in this 'older' age range of you guys.... still just a young 44, but love to ride my fixed gear! My gearing is pretty sissy as well.. 44x17, but I like to spin.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

44 x 17 is hardly a sissy gear...It sound just about right to me


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm older today than I've ever been before. Does that count?


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> 44 x 17 is hardly a sissy gear...It sound just about right to me


Well compared to the 52x16 of the OP!! For me the 44x17 is just perfect, except for the downhills.. Last year I did a couple of rally's on it, the 40 mile range.. and going down the hills just plain hurt!!! Here is a link to a pic of my fixed gear.... (not sure how to post a pic here, without doing the upload) https://www.jerearnold.com/Masifull.jpg


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Lovely bike. You might have to re-size the picture.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

In 6 months I'll be eligible for Social Security. Started riding fixed early this year when I built a Raleigh Supercourse conversion. That was so much fun I followed with a Dave Moulton Fuso. The Raleigh is my commuter and the Fuso is for fun.

I confess I still get my geared roadies out for long and hilly rides, but the Fuso does fine for a 35-40 mile flat ride.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

As long as my gear inch is higher than my age I'm cool with that.


----------



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Lovely bike. You might have to re-size the picture.



HUH? If you are talking to me you are the first person who has said "lovely bike." I got run off of another forum because it seems I was too proud of my trashy old bike. Thanks!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

RavenStandsAlone said:


> HUH? If you are talking to me you are the first person who has said "lovely bike." I got run off of another forum because it seems I was too proud of my trashy old bike. Thanks!


The bike doesn't matter. It disappears when you ride it anyway.


----------



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

Pablo said:


> The bike doesn't matter. It disappears when you ride it anyway.


Yes. And I will take the risk of bragging just a little. When I am on it it disappears very quickly!


----------



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

roadfix said:


> As long as my gear inch is higher than my age I'm cool with that.


Okay, that sounds like you know something about those matters. At 52x16 what is/are my gear inch/inches?


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

RavenStandsAlone said:


> HUH? If you are talking to me you are the first person who has said "lovely bike." I got run off of another forum because it seems I was too proud of my trashy old bike. Thanks! .





Pablo said:


> The bike doesn't matter. It disappears when you ride it anyway.



Hey Pablo I thought you were talking about my 'lovely bike"!! But no matter all bikes are lovely........and like you said dissappear when you ride them!!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

pedalruns said:


> Hey Pablo I thought you were talking about my 'lovely bike"!! But no matter all bikes are lovely........and like you said dissappear when you ride them!!


Well, I kind of was. I tried but was unable to post it. I like all bikes.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Feb 10, 2004)

pedalruns said:


> Well compared to the 52x16 of the OP!! For me the 44x17 is just perfect, except for the downhills.. Last year I did a couple of rally's on it, the 40 mile range.. and going down the hills just plain hurt!!! Here is a link to a pic of my fixed gear.... (not sure how to post a pic here, without doing the upload) https://www.jerearnold.com/Masifull.jpg


I'm 47 and been fixed for 4 years now but dare I say it?.....still ride with gear thingies
as well.

BTW the MASI looks good Pedalruns.:thumbsup: 


Veni Vidi Vici


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Gear inches*



RavenStandsAlone said:


> Okay, that sounds like you know something about those matters. At 52x16 what is/are my gear inch/inches?


assuming you have 700c wheels with 23mm tires, you're running about an 85-inch gear (it would vary slightly with different wheel sizes; if you have 27-inch wheels it's about an 87-inch gear).

Most people seem to say somewhere about 70 inches or a little higher is normal for a street fixie. That's about 52x19, or 39x15.

You calculate by dividing chainring by cog, then multiplying times wheel diameter (about 26.3 inches for 700/23).


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

pedalruns said:


> Well compared to the 52x16 of the OP!! For me the 44x17 is just perfect, except for the downhills.. Last year I did a couple of rally's on it, the 40 mile range.. and going down the hills just plain hurt!!! Here is a link to a pic of my fixed gear.... (not sure how to post a pic here, without doing the upload) https://www.jerearnold.com/Masifull.jpg



That is one beautiful bike( and it would fit me )...Can I post the pic for you?


----------



## maximus (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm 56 and built up my fixed gear about 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Dang......Looking at the ages here, I think "Hipster" takes on a whole new meaning with this croud... maybe we should call oursevles Repacement Hipsters, Artificial Hipsters, or fall down and break your Hipsters...


----------



## PltJett (Nov 23, 2006)

Ummm.....I'm 18...........................................................................................................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
getting there?? lol

But I'll be riding fixed for 40+ years by time time I'm finally in the club


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> I've ridden with him...He doesn't ride like he's old


word! Roy3 is the man for sure.


----------



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

JCavilia said:


> assuming you have 700c wheels with 23mm tires, you're running about an 85-inch gear (it would vary slightly with different wheel sizes; if you have 27-inch wheels it's about an 87-inch gear).
> 
> Most people seem to say somewhere about 70 inches or a little higher is normal for a street fixie. That's about 52x19, or 39x15.
> 
> You calculate by dividing chainring by cog, then multiplying times wheel diameter (about 26.3 inches for 700/23).


I run on 700x19 off of the "nobody else wants them" rack for ten bucks each. Right now I am running Specialized Armadillo Technology Prologue style slicks at 175 PSI. Real skittish, ultra manuverable and fast. So, would the smaller profile tires add or subtract from the 85-inch gear?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gears/

I use this all the time


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> That is one beautiful bike( and it would fit me )...Can I post the pic for you?


Thanks, Yes that would be great... I know there are img tags but can't remember the order exactly?? I've had the masi about 3 years now and had no idea how much fun riding fixed would be!! It has c-record crankset, seatpost and a colbalto brakeset.. 

Your size, huh... It is a 50cm with a 52cm top tube.... actually just a hair to big... my regular geared bike is a 47cm with a 52cm top tube, which fits me a little better.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

50 this year, riding fixed about 5 years and am totally hooked, rarely ride my other bikes anymore....


----------



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

ukiahb said:


> 50 this year, riding fixed about 5 years and am totally hooked, rarely ride my other bikes anymore....


Just got in from 30 miles. Just out wandering around Jacksonville. Maybe I'll go back out later and see if they do a "midnite mass" around midnight they gather and ride in the dark through Riverside and over the foot of the bridge to Cowford. 

The connection to the ground without having to touch it myself is mystifyingly intense. It's like a spiritual drug. Joe Schwinn has given me steel wings. Why should my feet touch the ground?

I have a beautiful old Raleigh Marathon Mixte that I have set up as a long range touring rig and a durable old Mongoose for dirt but, ah the feeling I get at about 90 RPM on flat ground cannot be described in words, ya gotta go ride it to get it.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm a baby compared to you guys at almost 46. But I'm an old 46. In my 2nd year of riding fixed and SS. Riding bikes since I was 5 with a lot of years off the bike since I left for College at 19. Seriously riding both mountain and road since 1999. So I've only got about 22 years of riding, but it is QUALITY time.. I spent the other years whitewater kayaking until I scared myself silly and decided to get a mountain bike. I'm wondering about that decision as I clean my cuts from last nights crash.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

RavenStandsAlone said:


> Just got in from 30 miles. Just out wandering around Jacksonville. Maybe I'll go back out later and see if they do a "midnite mass" around midnight they gather and ride in the dark through Riverside and over the foot of the bridge to Cowford.
> 
> The connection to the ground without having to touch it myself is mystifyingly intense. It's like a spiritual drug. Joe Schwinn has given me steel wings. Why should my feet touch the ground?
> 
> I have a beautiful old Raleigh Marathon Mixte that I have set up as a long range touring rig and a durable old Mongoose for dirt but, ah the feeling I get at about 90 RPM on flat ground cannot be described in words, ya gotta go ride it to get it.



Very well stated, this kinda cross posts with the current thread...."Why?"


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

*Bicycles, the great equalizer.....*



VaughnA said:


> I'm a baby compared to you guys at almost 46. But I'm an old 46. In my 2nd year of riding fixed and SS. Riding bikes since I was 5 with a lot of years off the bike since I left for College at 19. Seriously riding both mountain and road since 1999. So I've only got about 22 years of riding, but it is QUALITY time.. I spent the other years whitewater kayaking until I scared myself silly and decided to get a mountain bike. I'm wondering about that decision as I clean my cuts from last nights crash.



So it seems that we, are ALL the same age.....that is, kids at heart.

Funny, we saddle up and age and a lot of other things that matter other places go away.

I have ridden with "hot shot kids" and blown them away....and visa versa....I have been dropped by 60+ year old men and 40 year old women.


I've ridden the same nasty hill over and over to avoid leaving others to climb them alone. (I've also waited on the top...lol)

My kids, (28 to 42 years my juniors) can't begin to keep up yet they have never been left to ride solo...

When I am on a bike, age goes away, a lot of things go away. The wind in my face, the smells, the sounds, the sun or the rain in my face takes me back; back to my pre-teens, back to my teens, my 20's, my 30's, my 40's, my early 50's....

Most of us ride because we love it, passionately. We *  HAVE  * to ride, we have no choice....

And I for one, am glad of it.


----------



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

Touch0Gray said:


> So it seems that we, are ALL the same age.....that is, kids at heart.
> 
> Funny, we saddle up and age and a lot of other things that matter other places go away.
> 
> ...


Dang, youse guys is gettin' real poetical!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Still thinking about that gearing thing*



> ah the feeling I get at about 90 RPM on flat ground cannot be described in words, ya gotta go ride it to get it.


That's it exactly. You can, of course, get that feeling on a multi-geared freewheeling bike, but IME you get there quicker and more often on the fixed.

So how much of the time do you spend rolling along on the flats at 23 mph? (That's about what 90 rpm with that 85-inch gear gets you). You're stronger than some of us old coots, clearly. With my 39x14, 90 rpm puts me at about 19.5 mph, and I can do that for a little while. Of course, my commute route has a lot of stop and go, so I spend a lot of time accelerating (grinding) away from the lights, with the occasional 25-mph sprint (115 rpm) to make the next light.

I'm still wondering whether you might enjoy this thing even more with a slightly lower gear. It might let you spend more time in the zone. But, different (pedal) strokes for different folks, obviously.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

RavenStandsAlone said:


> Dang, youse guys is gettin' real poetical!



hehehe...and who started THAT my friend...."steel wings".........(btw...GREAT line...)


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

so long as I ride my bike I will never be old


----------



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

JCavilia said:


> That's it exactly. You can, of course, get that feeling on a multi-geared freewheeling bike, but IME you get there quicker and more often on the fixed.
> 
> So how much of the time do you spend rolling along on the flats at 23 mph? (That's about what 90 rpm with that 85-inch gear gets you). You're stronger than some of us old coots, clearly. With my 39x14, 90 rpm puts me at about 19.5 mph, and I can do that for a little while. Of course, my commute route has a lot of stop and go, so I spend a lot of time accelerating (grinding) away from the lights, with the occasional 25-mph sprint (115 rpm) to make the next light.
> 
> I'm still wondering whether you might enjoy this thing even more with a slightly lower gear. It might let you spend more time in the zone. But, different (pedal) strokes for different folks, obviously.



Well, actually that was a figure arrived at using Sheldon Brown's charts giving a little for the smaller tire profile and the fact that I frequently hit 20+ mph and can maintain that for a short while. Although I did hit 30.5 sprinting on US17 in preparation for the Ortega Bridge and was able to sit the saddle while doing it as I started up the bridge ramp. 
Essentially coasting to the top of the bridge and still doing 15 at top.

I started out running my 41t Campy chainring with the 16t gear and figured out after a couple of weeks that it was too easy for me to do the bridges around here. I was blowing off the bridges without coming out of the saddle at all. With the 52t I occasionally wind up walking the shorter steeper ramps. And that has happened less as the weather has cooled, let's me work a little deeper ankling in.


----------



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

Touch0Gray said:


> hehehe...and who started THAT my friend...."steel wings".........(btw...GREAT line...)


Thanks. That was quoting myself from about 1993 right after I got this here Paramount frame.


----------



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

Touch0Gray said:


> Very well stated, this kinda cross posts with the current thread...."Why?"


Okay, now I'm confused. Cross posts with which thread?


----------



## ric426 (Jul 23, 2004)

I'll be 55 on Sunday and I'm planning a 55 mile ride that day (if I recover enough from this cold). I want to start a tradition of riding a mile per year on each birthday. Got turned on to single speed in August and folks on this forum convinced me to try fixed gear a couple weeks later. I haven't ridden single speed since then. For the sake of my knees and Achilles tendon I still use my geared bike on long, hilly rides, but my goal is to be able to do most of those rides with 42 x 16 gearing next year.


----------



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

ric426 said:


> I'll be 55 on Sunday and I'm planning a 55 mile ride that day (if I recover enough from this cold). I want to start a tradition of riding a mile per year on each birthday. Got turned on to single speed in August and folks on this forum convinced me to try fixed gear a couple weeks later. I haven't ridden single speed since then. For the sake of my knees and Achilles tendon I still use my geared bike on long, hilly rides, but my goal is to be able to do most of those rides with 42 x 16 gearing next year.


Rockin dood! 55 for 55. :thumbsup: 

Maybe we need a forum for AARP level riders..... naw, ferget it.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

not a bad idea, a guy in the local club does that every year (lately) as a club ride and is up to 74 so far...(geared AFAIK)



ric426 said:


> I'll be 55 on Sunday and I'm planning a 55 mile ride that day (if I recover enough from this cold). I want to start a tradition of riding a mile per year on each birthday. Got turned on to single speed in August and folks on this forum convinced me to try fixed gear a couple weeks later. I haven't ridden single speed since then. For the sake of my knees and Achilles tendon I still use my geared bike on long, hilly rides, but my goal is to be able to do most of those rides with 42 x 16 gearing next year.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

RavenStandsAlone said:


> Okay, now I'm confused. Cross posts with which thread?


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=109708

sorry, this thread....didn't mean to confuse you....


----------



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

pedalruns said:


> Well compared to the 52x16 of the OP!! For me the 44x17 is just perfect, except for the downhills.. Last year I did a couple of rally's on it, the 40 mile range.. and going down the hills just plain hurt!!! Here is a link to a pic of my fixed gear.... (not sure how to post a pic here, without doing the upload) https://www.jerearnold.com/Masifull.jpg


Ah, I see two brakes there. That's great. I haven't learned how to do all the "correct" ways to use a fixed gear yet. Stopping is one of the things that I want to do right away. When I was thirty and went over the bars I got scraped up but otherwise undamaged. My skin still heals quickly but I don't think the bones are nearly as limber anymore and might just break. I may never learn to ride this thing backwards but it'll stop on a dime. I'll keep my two brakes thank you. Pretty, pretty bike by the way! Love the giant flanges on that front hub.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm going to do 64 on the fixed gear Gios in about 3 weeks. I was going to do 100 and still might if I'm in better shape. I think solo birthday rides are a good thing.


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

Three score old and, like wim, began riding fixies in the 70's as early season training. Plus I rode track throughout the 80's. So I'm in my fourth decade of riding fixies/single speeds and recently converted my almost 30 year old custom track bike to a single speed (Removed the Dura Ace 10-Pitch track group and sew-ups). 

And even though this may be old news to the fixie zealots, I must report that my good friend Matt Chester is again building "ti" 29'r fixie frames. So if you want the best of the best from a true icon, check out his web site and get a frame on order.


----------



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

refund!? said:


> Three score old and, like wim, began riding fixies in the 70's as early season training. Plus I rode track throughout the 80's. So I'm in my fourth decade of riding fixies/single speeds and recently converted my almost 30 year old custom track bike to a single speed (Removed the Dura Ace 10-Pitch track group and sew-ups).
> 
> And even though this may be old news to the fixie zealots, I must report that my good friend Matt Chester is again building "ti" 29'r fixie frames. So if you want the best of the best from a true icon, check out his web site and get a frame on order.


Uh, maybe a link to that website please!


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Not quite there*

I'm 45. Started racing at my local velodrome about two years ago. Does that count?


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm 51. Last year I rode just over 5000 miles fixxed.

My 06 Summer fixxed gear was a Surly Steamroller. 44x16
My winter ride is a Fixxed Bianchi San Jose. 42x17

I comute everyday to work in the Far Northwest Suburbs of Chicago. 
Rain or Shine or Snow.

I've got over 3000 miles on my 07 Langster 44x16

I don't Race. But I do ride everyday with the Human Race. You know Escalades,Pilots,Hummers,Navagators. I race them from red light to red light.Love the Draft


_*JUST RIDE*_


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

pedalruns said:


> Well compared to the 52x16 of the OP!! For me the 44x17 is just perfect, except for the downhills.. Last year I did a couple of rally's on it, the 40 mile range.. and going down the hills just plain hurt!!! Here is a link to a pic of my fixed gear.... (not sure how to post a pic here, without doing the upload) https://www.jerearnold.com/Masifull.jpg


too pretty not to post


----------



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

Normbilt said:


> I'm 51. Last year I rode just over 5000 miles fixxed.
> 
> My 06 Summer fixxed gear was a Surly Steamroller. 44x16
> My winter ride is a Fixxed Bianchi San Jose. 42x17
> ...


That ROX!


----------



## D. W. Davis (Feb 21, 2007)

*Sixty*

Sixty-years-old; two fixed gear bikes presently (both 46x16): Schwinn Panther cruiser and Cannondale Track; each with a front brake.

At my age, I believe everything I read on the Internet, so be gentle.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

cmg said:


> too pretty not to post



Hey thanks for posting that!! I wish I could go ride it now, too bad I'm at work... 

I use two brakes on mine.... I ride at White Rock Lake which is pretty busy all useage loop and I like to be able to come to a quick'er' stop if needed. And I'll ever be able to do a skid stop!!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

pedalruns said:


> Hey thanks for posting that!! I wish I could go ride it now, too bad I'm at work...
> 
> I use two brakes on mine.... I ride at White Rock Lake which is pretty busy all useage loop and I like to be able to come to a quick'er' stop if needed. And I'll ever be able to do a skid stop!!


Anyone who rides without brakes is either mental or a hipster doofus, of which I am neither. So I run two brakes too. And I ride at White Rock all the time as well. The best reason to have brakes I've heard is for when you have to stop NOW! Which happens at WRL more than a little. You don't have to use it, but it's good to know it's there. 

PR, I'll keep an eye out for that Masi fixie and say hello next time I see it. Should be easy to spot amongst the herd of Madones and Specializeds out there. 

(confession, my geared bike is an aluminum Trek 2300)


----------



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

*Grey Hair <> Old*



RavenStandsAlone said:


> Hmm.... got any grey hairs?


I'm only 40, and have have grey hair pretty much everywhere. It's my inheritance from my dad.

To the point where my kids call me 'Silver Bullet'. I think it comes from the color of my hair and the shape of my head. Certainly not from the speed on my bike.


----------



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

innergel said:


> Anyone who rides without brakes is either mental or a hipster doofus, of which I am neither. So I run two brakes too. And I ride at White Rock all the time as well. The best reason to have brakes I've heard is for when you have to stop NOW! Which happens at WRL more than a little. You don't have to use it, but it's good to know it's there.
> 
> PR, I'll keep an eye out for that Masi fixie and say hello next time I see it. Should be easy to spot amongst the herd of Madones and Specializeds out there.
> 
> (confession, my geared bike is an aluminum Trek 2300)


Okay, that was basically the same reasons I have for using two brakes. The "connection with the earth" that everyone talks about is real and amazing but, I am old and I want to stop now and I have NOT spent my entire bike riding life learning to use my legs to stop myself, it's coming but I am not there yet. 

Yeah, that is one sweet looking ride there. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

RavenStandsAlone said:


> Okay, that was basically the same reasons I have for using two brakes. The "connection with the earth" that everyone talks about is real and amazing but, I am old and I want to stop now and I have NOT spent my entire bike riding life learning to use my legs to stop myself, it's coming but I am not there yet.
> 
> Yeah, that is one sweet looking ride there. Thanks for the picture.



I'd say, that "connection" needs to be via feet/pedals/drive train/wheels/road

*NOT FACE/ROAD*


I posted a few months back about brakes when I nearly plowed into a momma deer and two dumb fawns....

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=104461

on top of the fact that a 30 mile ride around here generally involves 1 to 2,000 feet of ascent and the same in descent, not serious grade, maybe 2% but still....

I use my brakes more on my fixed than on my geared.


----------



## TUT2222 (Jul 22, 2002)

I turned 54 on the 7th. I have 5 bikes. 2 geared, 2 with flip flops, and an old mtb that I converted to ride on the road as a SS.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

innergel said:


> PR, I'll keep an eye out for that Masi fixie and say hello next time I see it. Should be easy to spot amongst the herd of Madones and Specializeds out there.
> 
> (confession, my geared bike is an aluminum Trek 2300)



Yes please say hi..... and confession.. I just might be on my geared bike, a older merlin extra light... but still not part of the 'herd' you talk of....


----------



## Kalukis (Jan 13, 2005)

*Old - I win*

Ok, I'm only 53, but I'll be back on my Pista as soon as by hip replacement has healed. Maybe in February

-Kalukis


----------



## RavenStandsAlone (Oct 10, 2007)

Kalukis said:


> Ok, I'm only 53, but I'll be back on my Pista as soon as by hip replacement has healed. Maybe in February
> 
> -Kalukis


Dood, are you serial? I will note here that my friend Steve has had double hip-replacement and is back riding a year later.


----------

